# Perguntas e Respostas frequentes do Seguimento Tropical



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 12:27)

Este tópico é para reunir num local perguntas e respostas frequentes sobre a actividade tropical, um conjunto de informações práticas e resumidas que ajudam quem quer seguir melhor o Tempo Tropical.

O tópico vai sendo enriquecido regularmente com mais conteúdos.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 12:28)

*O que são Ciclones, Tufões ou Furacões ?*

*O que são Ciclones, Tufões ou Furacões ?*

São ciclones tropicais, significam o mesmo fenónomo meteorológico só que por razões históricas/ culturais tem designações diferentes conforme a região em que ocorrem. Por exemplo no Atlântico e Pacífico Leste chamam-se Furacões, no Pacífico Oeste são Tufões e no Indico e Pacífico Sul são simplesmente Ciclones.

Idealmente todos se deveriam chamar simplesmente ciclones tropicais, mas não é assim que acontece pelas razões acima apontadas. Por exemplo o termo Furacão no Atlântico vem do espanhol Huracan que teve origens maia nas Caraíbas, Hurakan, o Deus Maia do Vento, Tempestade e Fogo.

Para aumentar ainda mais a confusão, um ciclone no Atlântico antes de chegar à categoria de Furacão tem que ser Depressão Tropical e/ou Tempestade Tropical. Quando se torna uma depressão tropical significa que já é um ciclone tropical, uma depressão tropical específica com nucleo quente, comparativamente às depressões extratropicais por exemplo em Portugal que tem nucleo frio. É bastante confuso mas o post a seguir ajuda a simplificar as coisas.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 12:29)

*O que é a escala de Furacões Saffir-Simpson ?*

A escala Saffir-Simpson é uma escala de classificação de furacões usada no Atlântico e Pacifico Este. A escala é numerada de 1 a 5 conforme a intensidade dos Furacões. Mas um ciclone nesta região antes de ser classificado como Furacão tem 2 classificações adicionais, depressão tropical e tempestade tropical. Quando determinada pertubação é classificada de depressão tropical significa que se formou um ciclone tropical, um ciclone com nucleo quente. Os americanos também designam os furacões de categoria 3 a 5 como Major Hurricane.








Noutras regiões há algumas diferenças. No sul do Pacífico também existe uma escala de 1 a 5 mas alguns valores não equivalem rigorosamente à escala Saffir-Simpson, embora não sejam diferenças significativas.

No Pacífico Oeste por exemplo existe esta classificação:

Depressão Tropical
Tempestade Tropical
Tempestade Tropical Severa
Tufão
Tufão Severo
SuperTufão


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 12:31)

*O que é um Invest ?*

*O que é um "Invest" ?*

Um Invest é uma manifestação de interesse de determinada instituição responsável pela vigilância e alerta tropical (NHC, CPHC, JTWC, etc) em recolher mais dados de determinado sistema ou pertubação. 
Ao ser decretado um Invest isso permite que uma serie de procedimentos sejam postos em marcha como por exemplo correr modelos especializados sobre esse sistema ou preparar aplicações para focar nesse local recursos como imagens de satélite, etc.

Ao ser decretado um Invest isso não significa que essa perturbação se torne um ciclone tropical, como foi referido é apenas um interesse em estudar melhor um sistema específico para obter mais dados e geralmente apenas uma minoria acabam realmente por evoluir para ciclone tropical. Na verdade os Invest's não são informação para o público em geral, o público em geral deve consultar os produtos das diversas agências responsáveis pelos alertas.

Os Invest são numerados ciclicamente de 90 a 99. Quando chega ao 99 regressa ao 90. Por vezes aparecem nos sistemas informáticos números de 80 a 89 e isso significa que são testes do sistema e são para ignorar. Conforme a localização da zona tropical são acompanhados de uma letra. Por exemplo:

*L* Atlântico
*E* Pacífico Este
*C* Pacífico Central
*W* Pacífico Oeste
etc.

Ou seja, por exemplo o Invest 92L é do Atlântico.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 13:36)

*O que são modelos ?*

*O que são modelos ?*

Os modelos numéricos de previsão são programas informáticos que recebem dados meteorológicos e com algoritmos matemáticos complexos simulam a evolução do estado do tempo disponibilizando previsões.

Há diversos tipos de modelos, aqui vamos nos concentrar nos que mais interessam ao Seguimento Tropical.


*Modelos dinâmicos globais*

Os modelos globais como o NCEP GFS ou o ECMWF são do conhecimento de quase todos por aqui e não vale a pena falar muito deles. Além destes há o britânico UKMet, o canadiano CMC ou o NOGAPS, ainda o AVN/MRF também do NCEP americano entre outros. Os modelos globais servem também para alimentar com dados outros modelos mais específicos.


*Modelos  dinâmicos especificamente tropicais*

Há modelos que foram desenvolvidos especificamente para ciclones tropicais, como o GFDL, LBAR, HWRF, GHM, GUNS que é uma média do GFDL, UKMET e NOGAPS, etc,etc. O objectivo destes modelos é de preverem melhor a intensidade e trajecto de um sistema tropical usando uma maior resolução focada naquela região e com algoritmos com equações fisicas específicas da ciclogenese tropical, além de poderem ser alimentados de forma muito rápida com dados muito pormenorizados obtidos por exemplo por sondas lançados por aviões de reconhecimento. Alguns modelos são generalistas, outros são mais focados na intensificação e outros no trajecto.
Há ainda modelos por exemplo para prever as marés de tempestade como o SLOSH

*Modelos estatísticos/climatológicos*

Há modelos que não são dinâmicos e não simulam as condições da atmosfera, etc, são modelos estatísticos, como por exemplo o CLIPER. O que este tipo de modelos faz é indicar o trajecto e intensidade típica de uma determinada tempestade naquela zona em determinada data a partir dos dados do passado.



Muitos destes modelos são académicos e exprimentais e são projectos sempre em desenvolvimento.

Todos eles tem determinados fins mais ou menos específicos e determinadas limitações. O conhecimento do que eles fazem especificamente e das suas limitações é muito importante, por exemplo o modelo BAM tem 3 variantes, BAMS, BAMM e BAMD, que servem para comparar o trajecto de um ciclone com 3 intensidades diferentes, fraca, média e intensa (Shallow, Medium, Deep) pois conforme a intensidade o trajecto é  influenciado pela circulação de diferentes niveis da atmosfera. 


Dito isto, olhemos por exemplo para esta saída de modelos:






Nesta imagem vemos por exemplo que estão cá o BAMM e o BAMD, pelo que expliquei, um é o trajecto previsto por esse modelo se o ciclone for de intensidade média (BAMM) e o outro é o trajecto se for de intensidade profunda (BAMD). Isto permite-nos mais uma menos uma percepção de variadas coisas como devem compreender. Por exemplo saber que vamos ter provavelmente um ciclone naquele local se ele se intensificar muito ou pelo contrário.
Também vemos na imagem o CLIP5, o tal modelo CLIPER climatológico. Este modelo não tem em conta a situação sinóptica existente, logo de uso reservado, tem apenas em conta a climatologia, que é apesar de tudo um dado importante no comportamento típico de tempestades num determinado local.

Finalmente, aquele trajecto rectilineo a preto, o XTRP não é nenhum modelo , é o trajecto imaginário que o ciclone teria se mantivesse o rumo e a velocidade actual (quando o modelo foi gerado). Ou seja, permite-nos comparar a situação da velocidade e direcção mais recente com as diversas previsões dos outros modelos, é mais um pormenor que nos ajuda a ter melhor percepção de várias coisas.

Os números que aparecem nos pontos de cada trajecto indicam as horas, ou seja, se um ponto de um determinado modelo indica "72", significa que para esse modelo a tempestade estará naquele ponto daqui a 72 horas (conta a partir do momento em que esta imagem foi gerada, e isso está sempre indicado nalgum local da imagem, neste exemplo 06 UTC).


Outros dados importantes são por exemplo o Ensemble do GFS. Não vou explicar detalhadamente aqui o que é o ensemble, mas básicamente são variações/pertubações  a que uma determinada previsão é sujeita. Os ensembles são muito uteis no médio prazo, a partir dos 4 ou 5 dias em que há muita incerteza e com o ensemble temos uma ideia geral do tipo de implicações que pequenas variações tem no global.






Nesta imagem do Ensemble do GFS vê-se que esta saída do GFS das 00Z continua a não acreditar muito no futuro desta pertubação 92L, no entanto ontem acreditava ainda menos, o que é um dado a ter em conta. A observação dos modelos tem que ser sempre uma coisa contínua e avaliarmos as diversas evoluções.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2009 às 01:52)

*O que é um RECONN ?*
Reconn é um diminutivo para Aircraft Reconnaissance, avião de reconhecimento que penetra nos sistemas tropicais, a que também chamam Hurricane Hunters.




































No Atlântico estes aviões podem ser da Força Aérea Americana (USAF) ou da NOAA, e levam a bordo imensos instrumentos meteorológicos. Os dados são normalmente enviados em pacotes de 10 em 10 minutos para um servidor e são depois disponibilizados na Net quase em tempo real em: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/reconlist.shtml

Por exemplo está agora a terminar a 3ª missão na Tempestade Tropical Erika, daqui a poucas horas inicia-se outra. A 3ª foi com um avião da Força Aérea americana (USAF) e este é o aspecto dos dados que enviam, neste caso os chamados High-Density Observations, basicamente uma observação meteorológica a cada 30 segundos enviados em pacotes de 10 minutos.

000
URNT15 KNHC 022248
AF309 0306A ERIKA              HDOB 40 20090902
223830 1506N 06101W 8425 01598 0122 +167 +153 213021 021 999 999 03
223900 1507N 06101W 8432 01582 0117 +166 +154 205019 020 015 003 03
223930 1509N 06101W 8425 01589 0115 +166 +154 208019 019 025 000 00
224000 1511N 06102W 8430 01585 0115 +167 +153 209019 020 024 001 00
224030 1512N 06103W 8431 01582 0114 +166 +153 212020 020 025 002 00
224100 1514N 06103W 8429 01586 0113 +170 +152 215019 019 026 001 00
224130 1516N 06104W 8430 01584 0114 +165 +152 214019 020 024 003 00
224200 1517N 06104W 8429 01582 0112 +168 +152 213020 021 025 002 00
224230 1519N 06105W 8425 01585 0116 +159 +151 208018 019 024 004 00
224300 1521N 06105W 8432 01577 0116 +159 +149 230016 017 027 006 00
224330 1522N 06106W 8429 01580 0111 +169 +146 233016 018 024 004 00
224400 1524N 06106W 8434 01579 0110 +173 +145 226018 018 027 001 00
224430 1525N 06107W 8429 01585 0109 +175 +144 220018 018 024 002 00
224500 1527N 06107W 8429 01584 0108 +176 +145 217017 018 023 002 00
224530 1529N 06108W 8432 01582 0112 +170 +148 215014 015 012 003 00
224600 1530N 06108W 8428 01583 0108 +175 +149 207017 017 012 002 00
224630 1532N 06109W 8433 01580 0107 +177 +149 213017 018 999 999 03
224700 1533N 06111W 8429 01578 0102 +179 +150 210015 016 014 000 03
224730 1534N 06112W 8429 01578 0101 +179 +152 215017 017 007 001 00
224800 1535N 06113W 8426 01584 0103 +179 +153 215017 018 008 001 00
$$
;



A última linha, enviada às 22:48z significa isto:



> Time:	22:48:00Z
> Coordinates:	15.5833N 61.2167W
> Acft. Static Air Press:	842.6 mb (~ 24.88 inHg)
> Acft. Geopotential Hgt:	1,584 meters (~ 5,197 feet)
> ...



Além destes dados meteorológicos, mandam outros como a VDM, Vortex Data Message, que é onde o meteorologista a bordo fixa o centro do sistema e a pressão medida e/ou estimada entre outras coisas. 
Uma VDM tem este tipo de informação:

000
URNT12 KNHC 022324
VORTEX DATA MESSAGE   AL062009
A. 02/23:03:40Z
B. 15 deg 55 min N
  062 deg 02 min W
C. 850 mb 1499 m
D. 28 kt
E. 108 deg 30 nm
F. 213 deg 21 kt
G. 124 deg 67 nm
H. 1010 mb
I. 17 C / 1524 m
J. 20 C / 1525 m
K. 17 C / NA
L. NA
M. NA
N. 134 / 8
O. 0.02 / 4 nm
P. AF309 0306A ERIKA              OB 10
MAX FL WIND 36 KT E QUAD 20:03:00Z
;


Que significa isto:



> Product: Air Force Vortex Message (URNT12 KNHC)
> Transmitted: 2nd day of the month at 23:24Z
> Aircraft: Air Force Aircraft (Last 3 digits of the tail number are 309)
> Storm Number & Year: 06L in 2009
> ...




Além da VDM também largam sondas (Dropsonde Observations) cujos dados são também enviados em mensagens deste género mas já noutro formato, basicamente é como uma vulgar sondagem das que conhecemos aqui no fórum lançadas diariamente pelo IM, mas neste caso, atiradas de um avião e que descem e não como as nossas que sobem por balão. 

Ao interpretar os dados é necessário ter em conta a que altitude está o avião. Por exemplo o vento que interessa estimar são os da superfície, e o avião pode estar a grande altitude e a registar ventos mais fortes do que os da superfície. O próprio meteorologista que segue na missão trata desses cálculos e estimativas, etc que são enviadas com os dados.

A configuração típica de um voo de reconhecimento é em "X", cruza-se pelo menos duas vezes o centro passando nos 4 quadrantes, normalmente nunca se passa sobra terra a não ser para regressar à base, e conforme a distância à mesma, fazem isto uma ou duas vezes, ou mesmo três se estiverem mesmo próximos da pista de apoio. Num furacão muito intenso e ameaçador próximo de terra já cheguei a ver 3 aviões em simultâneo a recolher dados. Além destas missões de penetração no ciclone costumam haver outras, normalmente é um jacto da NOAA que a grande altitude larga muitas dezenas de sondas no trajecto previsto de um ciclone numa área enorme, dados esses que depois são preciosos para alimentar os modelos.


Em sistemas desorganizados ou ainda em formação, o voo já não é o clássico "X", normalmente é uma procura/caça da circulação à superfície.  Esta por exemplo é uma imagem de hoje à Erika:






Temos este exemplo da Erika, que tal como o anterior, a Tempestade Tropical Danny, tem sido uma dor de cabeça devido a circulações à superfície bastante erráticas ou multiplas. São uma dor de cabeça porque os dados destas tempestades desorganizadas com centros saltitantes ou indefinidos acabam por ser injectados nos modelos e ao fim de poucas horas estão errados, e os modelos inevitavelmente acabam por estar muito errados também, logo aumentando e muito a incerteza das previsões.

Neste imagem, da 3ª missão ao Erika, eles descolaram de La Croix, passaram num primeiro centro da circulação à superfície que como se vê está indefinido, alongado e completamente afastada da convecção, fixaram posteriormente centros diferentes bastante afastados o que é anormal, ou seja, a Tempestade Tropical Erika está completamente desorganizada, e posteriormente voaram para a zona da forte convecção tentando encontrar outra circulação, que acabaram por não encontrar, concluindo-se com isso que a Erika permanece muito desorganizada, praticamente é um sistema híbrido entre um ciclone tropical com circulação alongada meio indefinida e quase uma onda tropical aberta embora intensa capaz de deixar alguns dilúvios nas ilhas que afectará. Como é norma no NHC, o sistema apesar de caótico não vai ser de imediato desclassificado pois os trópicos por vezes são muito surpreendentes na forma como estes sistemas se reorganizam, e na última hora até apareceram algumas trovoadas nesse centro inicial o que pode baralhar tudo de novo.

Há um tópico com todo o tipo de links que inclui uma secção de ferramentas que tem mais informação, descodificadores e layers para o Google Earth:
 Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico


Há ainda um outro tópico onde se fala do perigo que estes valentes aviadores correm:
 Hurricane Hunters - No olho do furacão


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2010 às 13:52)

*How Do Weather Reporters Stay Safe in a Hurricane?*



> Hurricane Earl swept through the Eastern seaboard on Sept. 2, swirling up the North Carolina coast with winds well over 100 m.p.h. (160 km/h) but never making landfall. The Category 4 hurricane  (since downgraded to Category 1) flooded towns and caused surging waves to wash over at least one highway linking the state's Outer Banks islands. People had long since evacuated the area, leaving only soaking-wet weather reporters to tell us what the storm was like. What are they doing down there, anyway? And how do reporters stay safe in a hurricane? (See TIME's top 10 reporters-vs.–Mother Nature battles.)
> 
> "People always ask me, 'How did you get down there? Aren't the roads closed?' " says meteorologist Stephanie Abrams, who co-hosts the Weather Channel's shows Wake Up with Al and Your Weather Today. "But it's not like we arrive during the storm. We show up days ahead of time." Abrams has been in North Carolina since Monday, Aug. 30 — a full three days ahead of Earl — scouting the area, weatherproofing her equipment and making several trips to the grocery store to stock up on food in case of an emergency.
> 
> ...


----------



## adiabático (20 Set 2010 às 11:31)

*O que é uma onda tropical?*

É uma pergunta que deixo a quem saiba responder... Encontrei esta imagem interessante no artigo da wikipedia sobre o anticiclone dos Açores (mantive o link para a imagem de alta resolução, se clicarem na imagem... O artigo está aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_waves). Talvez inspire quem queira transformar esta pergunta numa resposta. Acho que a ilustração é feliz, seja ou não realista, pois sugere um aspecto mecânico da atmosfera, que me fascina... Massas de ar que não se misturam nem "escorregam" umas nas outras mas, pelo contrário, arrastam-se umas às outras, desviam-se, alteram-se um pouco, transmitem movimento... Nesta imagem dá para imaginar que o anticiclone dos açores provoca algum tipo de aceleração angular nas ondas tropicais, accionando um movimento de rotação... Mecanicamente, como uma espécie de motor.

Claro está que isto é o que o senso-comum inspira a leigos que olham para as nuvens... nas imagens de satélite...  Outros factores jogam, mais importantes... Que se pronunciem os peritos!


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

*Furacão, Tufão ou Tornado?*



> Saiba como se formam os ciclones, como se dão o nome a estas tempestades e tire as dúvidas: qual é a diferença entre um tufão, um ciclone e um tornado?



Link: Multimédia


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

*Datos importantes para prepararse para un huracán*

Usted no puede detener una tormenta tropical o un huracán, pero sí puede tomar ciertas medidas para su protección y la de su familia.

Si usted vive en áreas costeras que corren riesgo de ser afectadas, los Centros para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades (CDC) le aconsejan que se prepare para la temporada de huracanes. La temporada de huracanes en el Atlántico se extiende desde el 1 de junio hasta el 30 de noviembre de cada año. Por favor siga los consejos importantes que los CDC ofrecen para prepararse para un huracán (en inglés). Estos consejos incluyen:
*Preparación para un huracán - *obtenga información sobre las medidas básicas que usted puede tomar ahora para mantenerse seguro en caso de que una tormenta azote su región;
*Suministros de emergencia necesarios - *abastezca su casa y su carro con suministros para una emergencia;
*Realización de un plan - *Aprenda las medidas básicas que usted puede tomar para prepararse para una tormenta;
*Preparación para la evacuación - *nunca ignore una orden de evacuación;
*Si se le ordena NO evacuar - *obtenga información sobre las medidas que puede tomar para mantenerse lo más seguro posible durante la tormenta;
*Proteja a sus mascotas - *haga planes para que sus mascotas estén a salvo antes, durante y después de una emergencia.
Además de estos consejos, puede encontrar más información en el sitio web de los CDC sobre huracanes. Los CDC recomiendan en forma especial que imprima toda información importante antes de la llegada del huracán. Los cortes de luz durante y después del huracán pueden impedir que usted tenga acceso a la información electrónica cuando más la necesita. Si se prepara ahora podrá mantenerse seguro usted y su familia.
También, puede recibir consejos semanales de los CDC durante la temporada de huracanes subscribiéndose a los siguientes servicios:
- Actualizaciones de los CDC sobre salud y seguridad durante un huracán (suscríbase para recibir los consejos de la semana por correo electrónico o por teléfono celular);
 - Anuncios de servicios públicos (PSA) y podcasts de los CDC sobre huracanes.

Más información (en inglés y español):

http://www.cdc.gov/spanish/especialesCDC/Huracanes/


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2012 às 22:38)

*La satellite SMOS fait progresser la prévision cyclonique *

En orbite depuis 2009, le satellite SMOS1 (Soil Moisture and Ocean Salinity) permet de mesurer l’humidité des sols et la salinité à la surface des océans. Grâce à ces mesures, des chercheurs de l’Ifremer et de la société CLS (Collect Localisation Satellite), ont réussi à estimer avec précision la vitesse de vents cycloniques à basse altitude. Une première depuis l’espace.
Nicolas Reul et ses collègues du Laboratoire d’Océanographie Spatiale du centre Ifremer Bretagne, en collaboration avec la société CLS, ont mis au point une technique qui permet d’obtenir des données essentielles pour prédire l’intensification des cyclones. Les résultats de leurs travaux sont parus dans le Journal of Geophysical Research2 en février dernier. « Pour la première fois grâce à un satellite, nous avons pu déterminer avec précision la vitesse des vents cycloniques à la surface de l’océan », explique le chercheur. L’intérêt ? La vitesse des vents cycloniques à basse altitude est un paramètre indispensable aux centres météorologiques pour prédire l’évolution de la force d’un cyclone (les fameuses « catégories », qui s’étendent de 1 à 5 selon l’échelle de Saffir-Simpson3).
Le travail des chercheurs a porté sur l’évolution d’Igor, un puissant ouragan de catégorie 4 né dans l’Atlantique tropical en 2010. Ce dernier avait notamment provoqué d’importants dégâts lors de son passage sur Terre-Neuve. Les scientifiques ont analysé le signal mesuré par SMOS pendant l’évolution d’Igor et à partir de ces observations, la vitesse des vents situés à la surface de l’océan a pu être calculée. Les résultats ont ensuite été comparés avec succès à des mesures réalisées en avion par les chasseurs d’ouragan de la National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. S’il est possible d’évaluer les vents de surface cycloniques par avion, les relevés satellites n’en restent pas moins des données complémentaires essentielles. Elles peuvent même s’avérer indispensables en cas de conditions météorologiques trop mauvaises pour envoyer des pilotes sur zone.
Dans cette même étude, les chercheurs ont réalisé une autre série d’observations inédites. Pour la première fois grâce à des observations spatiales à grande échelle, ils ont mis en évidence un changement de salinité à la surface des océans dans le sillage d’un cyclone. En quelques jours seulement, Igor a déplacé une masse colossale de sel, de l’ordre d’un milliard de tonnes. Ces informations devraient permettre à la communauté scientifique d’approfondir le rôle de la salinité des eaux de surface dans l’intensité des vents cycloniques.
SMOS est l’unique satellite en orbite capable de fournir des données suffisamment précises pour déduire la vitesse des vents cycloniques à basse altitude. Son secret ? Un capteur micro-ondes embarqué qui mesure la température de brillance4 de la Terre à une fréquence exceptionnellement basse. Contrairement à la majorité des satellites météorologiques limités à des fréquences supérieures à 5GHz, SMOS capte des signaux aux alentours de 1,4GHz. Cette particularité donne au satellite la possibilité de réussir là où ses homologues échouaient avant : « les relevés réalisés par les capteurs satellites micro-ondes traditionnels sont très affectés par la présence des intenses bandes de précipitation habituellement rencontrées autour des centres cycloniques. En conséquence, cela rend très incertain la mesure de l’intensité des vents. Avec SMOS, ce n’est plus un problème », se félicite Nicolas Reul.
Toutes ces observations présentent un intérêt certain pour les centres de prévisions cycloniques. En effet, à l’avenir, il est prévu que les données du satellite SMOS soient mises à leur disposition.
Source : IFREMER

Fonte: CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

*Distribuição mundial dos fenómenos meteorológicos tropicais (tempestades tropicais, ciclones, furacões, tufões):
*






Fonte

*Centros meteorológicos especializados no seguimento tropical:*






Fonte

*Portais
*
Regiões I e II, Miami (Atlântico e Pacífico Este) - http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
------
Região III, Honolulu (Pacífico Central) - http://www.prh.noaa.gov/hnl/cphc/
-----
Região IV, Tóquio (Pacífico Noroeste) - http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/
-----
Região V, Nova Delhi (Índico Norte) - http://www.imd.gov.in/
-----
Região VI, Reunião (Índico Sudoeste) - http://www.meteofrance.re/
-----
Região VII-XI - Pacífico Sudoeste e Índico Sudoeste:

VII, Perth; IX, Darwin; XI, Brisbane - http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/index.shtml

VIII, Indonésia - http://www.bmkg.go.id/BMKG_Pusat/

X, Papua Nova Guiné - http://www.pngmet.gov.pg/ (inoperacional no momento da publicação)
-----
Regiões XII, XIII - Pacífico Sul:

XII, Fiji - http://www.met.gov.fj/

XIII, Nova Zelândia - http://www.metservice.com/national/home


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 21:08)

http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/charts/Interpreting_GLW.shtml


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 13:30)




----------

